
Neo.js – a new multi-threading JavaScript framework - hnmullany
https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/neo-mjs-the-public-release-announcement-1519255bc8f9
======
Etheryte
> A custom virtual DOM engine is in place, which is incredibly fast since
> there is no need to parse templates. It can achieve up to 30.000 real DOM
> manipulations so far.

Without context or comparison, statements like this are useless fluff. Is 30k
high or low, depending on how you arrived at that number, it could be either.
How does it compare to other existing solutions?

